# Two random questions



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey all! A couple of thoughts. 1. The pic is a stick I did for my wife a few years back. The topper is a doorknob and the shaft is an of stick I got from a garage sale whose handle was beyond saving. Was wondering if anyone else had luck with doorknobs or drawer pulls as toppers? And for completely different question. I've never tried steaming to straighten a stick and the wife just bought a steam cleaner the she gave me permission to use(after I clean the wall behind the stove) so I wanted to know, how much, if any, moisture does it put back into the stick? I hate to think about all that time seasoning the moisture out just to put it back in. I'm sure my fears are unfounded but I had to ask. Thanks!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I've had only a little success with straightening, so I gave up. I like experimenting with different toppers, and I like yours!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

If I remember corrector It is about 5 to 7 days drying time for a 1" stick. Also some do not steam well Check to see what is rec-amended. you can fine information on line. . If you are just doing straightening of a slight bend a heat gun will work.

I have made a few doorknob canes in the past. They look nice but damage easily when dropped. There are a number of sites that sell antique doorknob canes.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks guys! I found the knob at my local hobby lobby.they have quite a large selection. I'm going to try one with a bamboo shaft next, found a lot there too.


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Use steam all the time no failures yet. Doesn't seem to affect content once dried from steaming. Steaming also kills any worm that might be present. make sure that shank is heated all the way through also true with heat gun.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Never thought about having to kill any creepy crawlies. I've only come across one worm eaten stick so far and they were all gone when I picked it up.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I've done 1 door handle topped stick. You work looks better than mine. I have a few more to try. Think there's potential.

Sticky knows how it works, go with his recs. I don't know if it was him, or another brit maker, but someone said bending around knots didn't work well. Most of my crooked branches bend at knots, which would explain why my few attempts to straighten haven't worked well.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes as gdenby says knotty wood is a waste to try and steam or heat gun straighten. Some wood just doesn't take to the heat or steam worth spit. The http://www.wood-database.com/ has a very comprehensive list of the different woods available to stick makers. It lists the different woods characteristics, along with the wood's ease of workability, as well as whether the wood will steam bend. I and many others on the forum have found this site to be an excellent resource.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's been my limited experience that trying to straighten a stick at a knot doesn't work.

In my case it just leads to broken sticks.

Rodney


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

I/we shop Hobby Lobby when I need an unusual cane knob - and have purchased/used quite a variety of drawer pulls as shown. I secure the shaft of the drawer pull to the cane shank with two-part epoxy.

We had GREAT fun giving the HOT/COLD canes to a husband/wife team.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Hobby lobby is where I got mine. I've also found that the bamboo sold is much nicer looking than the stuff at home and garden stores.


----------

